# The more the merrier



## Mist

Hola:
Les agradecería si me pudieran explicar qué significa la frase "the more the merrier" dicha al inicio de un correo para iniciar un trabajo en equipo.

Gracias!!

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Eugin

¡Hola Milst!!! La idea es que "¡*Cuántos más seamos, mejor*!!!!"

Saludos


----------



## Mist

Gracias Eugin.

Saludos.


----------



## Chicaguense

Quiero decir: 

They said the more the merrier. They=Ellas

Las Dicen 'the more the merrier' 

Gracias!


----------



## Lerma

_*Cuanto más mejor/cuantos-as más mejor
*_


----------



## Chicaguense

Como puede usar en una frase? 

Mis amigas dicen cuantos mas mejor...esta correcta? Gracias de nuevo=)


----------



## Lerma

Sí. Pero sería interesante saber a qué se refieren:* ¿Cuantos más chicos mejor?...*


----------



## gengo

Chicaguense said:


> Como puede usar en una frase?
> 
> Mis amigas dicen cuantos mas mejor...esta correcta?



If it is a group of women saying that more women is better, it would be "Cuant*a*s más mejor."


----------



## einmalig

Hola a todos!

Creo - pero no estoy segura - que alguna vez escuché "entre mas mejor" para esa frase. Alguien me podría aclarar esa duda?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Chicaguense

Quiero decir que puedo invitar mas gente a cenar con un grupo. En ingles, dicimos, "the more people the merrier." 

Aqui esta mi letra: 

Quisiera invitarlos a cenar/bebidas al Café Irazu este viernes a las 7. Pueden tu marido y tu ir? Tengo 2 amigas que me invitaron a su grupo que habla español. 
 
Mis amigas pueden hablar muy bien pero es una chance para charlar con amigos 24/7 en español J 
 
Mis amigas dicen que este grupo es muy divertido y pense que querias ir con nosotras a conocer mas gente en la ciudad=)  
 
Dicen cuantos mas mejor! Dejeme si puedes ir.


----------



## Mihael00

what´s the difference between the more people the merrier and the more people the better?


----------



## gengo

Mihael00 said:


> what´s the difference between the more people the merrier and the more people the better?



merrier = más feliz/alegre
better = mejor


----------



## Joaqin

einmalig said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Creo - pero no estoy segura - que alguna vez escuché "entre mas mejor" para esa frase. Alguien me podría aclarar esa duda?
> 
> Gracias desde ya!



Esa es una de las muchas expresiones que usan incorrectamente y con frecuencia, los nativos de algunos países hispanoparlantes. Lo correcto es _*mientras *mas..._


----------



## duvija

"cuanti más mejor" si lo querés más coloquial.

Saludos.


----------



## Mihael00

merrier puede utilizarse como better también, sólo quería saber qué casos.

Por cierto duvija, corrigiéndote "cuanto más mejor".

Un saludo


----------



## Emeté

Yo diría: *Dicen que cuantos más (seamos), mejor.*
En mi opinión, sin el _que_ estaríamos reproduciendo sus palabras directamente, y entonces harían falta los dos puntos y la frase entrecomillada. Es más sencillo meter el nexo en la traducción.


----------



## duvija

Mihael00 said:


> merrier puede utilizarse como better también, sólo quería saber qué casos.
> 
> Por cierto duvija, corrigiéndote "cuanto más mejor".
> 
> Un saludo


 

Uh, no, el 'cuanti' no fue un typo. Es como lo decimos coloquialmente. En serio. No digo que un extranjero tenga que aprenderlo, pero sí reconocerlo cuando otro lo usa. No es un error, es un coloquialismo, y así lo llamé.

Saludos.


----------



## Mihael00

hola de nuevo. "Cuanti" nunca lo había oído y éso que soy español. Debe de ser latino pero aún así tampoco me suena, ¿de qué país eres duvija?


----------



## Mihael00

duvija said:


> Uh, no, el 'cuanti' no fue un typo. Es como lo decimos coloquialmente. En serio. No digo que un extranjero tenga que aprenderlo, pero sí reconocerlo cuando otro lo usa. No es un error, es un coloquialismo, y así lo llamé.
> 
> Saludos.



creo que es en américa, en España no se dice éso.


----------



## duvija

Mihael00 said:


> hola de nuevo. "Cuanti" nunca lo había oído y éso que soy español. Debe de ser latino pero aún así tampoco me suena, ¿de qué país eres duvija?


 

De Uruguay. ¿No aparece el país ahí, arriba a la derecha, donde están mis datos? (todos menos la edad, por supuesto. No vamos a destruir los estereotipos femeninos así nomás... ¡faltaba más!)


----------



## Bisbirulo

Hola

LA frase, en México, es "entre más (vayan), mejor"

La frase "mientras más, mejor" la he escuchado en sudamérica.

Saludos.


----------



## Mihael00

ok, conclusión:

Latinoamérica--> entre más, mejor.
España--> cuantos más, mejor


----------



## duvija

'Entre más' : se lo escuché solamente a mexicanos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Mihael00 said:


> hola de nuevo. "Cuanti" nunca lo había oído y éso que soy español. Debe de ser latino pero aún así tampoco me suena, ¿de qué país eres duvija?


 
Yo sí lo he oído en broma (soy española, mis datos arriba a la derecha, como dice duvija): *cuanti más cuanti que mejor*.


----------



## Bisbirulo

Mihael00, de acuerdo a Duvija te falta la ascepción sudamericana  "mientras más, mejor" 
¡Encantado con la diversidad!


----------



## Mihael00

ok. Volviendo a la duda inglesa, había oído en irlanda decir "the more people the merrier" como si estuviera sustituyendo a better, ¿es posible o entendí mal?


----------



## duvija

'The more the merrier' es común por acá (digamos, como no nativa, lo aprendí así al escuchar)


----------



## gengo

Mihael00 said:


> había oído en irlanda decir "the more people the merrier" como si estuviera sustituyendo a better, ¿es posible o entendí mal?



We usually omit the noun (people).  This phrase is very common, and benefits from alliteration between more and merrier.

_-May I come along with you guys?
-Sure.  The more, the merrier._


----------



## Masuas

Por favor, cualquiera que sea la pluma que les haga cosquillas, ya sea mientras, cuanti, entre, cuanto, etc., lo más importante es la coma que lleva antes de ''mejor''.


----------



## k-in-sc

In "the more(,) the merrier," the comma is optional.


----------



## Masuas

A mí,  no me gusta. Mientras más mejor, me suena horrendo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Masuas said:


> A mí,  no me gusta. Mientras más mejor, me suena horrendo.


Sorry, but, what, are you, talking about?


----------



## gengo

k-in-sc said:


> In "the more(,) the merrier," the comma is optional.



You obviously disagree, but I say that it is mandatory.  The two words have nothing to connect them grammatically, so punctuation is required.  Furthermore, such phrases are ellipses.

_The more (people there are who come along), the merrier (it will be)._

I hope you agree that in the expanded form the comma is necessary.  And it is also necessary in the ellipsis.

Of course, many native speakers do not follow this rule, but that has nothing to do with the rule itself.


----------



## k-in-sc

I agree that you definitely need the comma in the expanded version. And it's good in the short version too. I have the idea that you can leave it out, though, the same way you can forgo the semicolons in constructions like ''I came, I saw, I conquered."


----------



## Masuas

Para ello, habría que cruzar el Rubicón, verdad?


----------



## Moritzchen

Mihael00 said:


> merrier puede utilizarse como better también, sólo quería saber qué casos...



Puedes explicarlo? 
No son sinónimos ni por asomo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> No son sinónimos ni por asomo.


In this case the meanings can be similar: "The more(,) the merrier" and "The more(,) the better." But "better" is more general, obviously -- you couldn't say "the more(,) the merrier" in reference to a serious occasion.


----------



## gengo

More precisely, we can use "the more, the better" in all situations, but "the more, the merrier" only in situations where it makes sense to say that something will be merry.

-Shall I put in another gallon of gas?
-The more, the better. 
-The more, the merrier. 

-Do you mind if I tag along?
-The more, the better. 
 -The more, the merrier.


----------



## Masuas

The more champagne we drink, the merrier we'll be, but tomorrow, we'll feel merrier no more.
Is this correct?


----------



## Moritzchen

k-in-sc said:


> In this case the meanings can be similar: "The more(,) the merrier" and "The more(,) the better." But "better" is more general, obviously -- you couldn't say "the more(,) the merrier" in reference to a serious occasion.


OK, let´s look at the original post, shall we?


Chicaguense said:


> Quiero decir que puedo invitar mas gente a cenar con un grupo. En ingles, dicimos, "the more people the merrier."
> 
> Aqui esta mi letra:
> 
> Quisiera invitarlos a cenar/bebidas al Café Irazu este viernes a las 7. Pueden tu marido y tu ir? Tengo 2 amigas que me invitaron a su grupo que habla español.
> 
> Mis amigas pueden hablar muy bien pero es una chance para charlar con amigos 24/7 en español J
> 
> Mis amigas dicen que este grupo es muy divertido y pense que querias ir con nosotras a conocer mas gente en la ciudad=)
> 
> Dicen cuantos mas mejor! Dejeme si puedes ir.


So you can invite a whole bunch of bi-lingual manic-deppresives and it will be better for this particular dinner party. Now you tell me how is it going to be merrier.


----------



## gengo

Masuas said:


> The more champagne we drink, the merrier we'll be, but tomorrow, we'll feel merry no more.
> Is this correct?



The comparative does not make sense there, so the basic adjective is called for.  Otherwise, it's perfect.  And true!


----------



## Masuas

Ari-gato. Thank you, gengo. Let's hope we have a merry and "peaceful weekend".


----------



## k-in-sc

Masuas said:


> *The more* champagne we drink, *the merrier* we'll be ...


Yes, you can say that, but note that this is not the usual meaning of the expression.


----------



## Moritzchen

Masuas said:


> Para ello, habría que cruzar el Rubicón, verdad?


 Previo uso del orinal de plata, por supuesto.


----------



## Masuas

De acuerdo Moritzchen y k-in sc....alea iacta est.


----------



## Mihael00

I totally agree with gengo


----------

